# Buying today



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to pull the trigger today on a new 4310 and 300 CX loader. I still haven't decided which tranny to go with yet!!!  I will probably go against my gut feeling and go with the hydro.

Anyway, any last words of advice you could give would be appreciated.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've got no advice, just congratulations on a great machine!


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

i like my ehydro


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hydro is really nice if you are doing a lot of FEL work.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like my eHydro. :thumbsup:


----------

